# Bought a first gen Kobo - questions



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought a Kobo first generation from ebay to replace my broken Nook. I got it because it was fairly cheap, and because I'd heard they were a pretty good brand, but I have a few questions about it that I can't seem to find any answers to.

Number one is:


What kind of fonts does it have? I know it has two, but no one will tell me what those two are.

What is the storage on the device?

Does it allow you to make collections?

How is navigation? I know it doesn't have a touchscreen, so I was wondering how easy it is to get around, and also, how page turns are.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess no one knows?   Well, it's supposed to arrive today, so I guess I'll find out myself.


----------

